# natural test boosters



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

hi chaps

just been looking at maybe gettin some natural test boosters, just wondering if anyone has tried , reccomend any of them or are they just a waste of money .

cheers j


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

It depends what you expect from them - as long as you're not expecting AAS-type results then some do work. I've personally used tauro test during a cut and a bulk and really liked it, if you PM me I can show you before/after pics and you can make your own mind up!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Some are very good. You won't get "steroid like gains" but personally I've used Gaspari Novedex XT 3 times I liked it that much, and ATD, 6-bromo and 6-oxo based natural boosters / AI's do have some very solid study data behind them.


----------



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

cheers for the replies chaps...im not looking to go down the road of AAS(at the mo im adamant i wont but never say never) ,at 33 years old just looking to boost my test naturally and hopefully get a little gain from them.

Also if i did get something like taura test or gaspari novedex would you stack them with anything else to get the maximum from them.

echo i tried to pm you but couldnt it wouldnt let me .


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

aveit, i would recommend the Reflex Trib product. i always feel stronger, recover quicker and have more...'drive' when on it. placebo it may be, but it works for me. i would recommend to any natural male over 30 to give it a go.

cheers.


----------



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

cheers MR02b......ill look into them...im a fan of reflex any way been on there protien powder for a while now.

just thought isnt trib a totally different product to test boosters????


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

im looking into tauro test too!!! might shell out on two tubs also stack it with mitotropin


----------



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

hey kev whats mitotropin??


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

aveit said:


> hey kev whats mitotropin??


More of a fat burner - a very good one, but I can't see anything in there that'd increase natural test.

In terms of natural testosterone boosters, this is a useful article that covers 6-bromo (e.g. Chaparral Labs 6-bromo), ATD (e.g. Chaparral Labs ATD, Gaspari Novedex XT), and 6-oxo (e.g. Ergopharm 6-oxo, Warrior Rage):

http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/article-post-cycle-therapy.aspx

Forskolin is also worth considering based on the study data to date (plus, it get's awesome reviews as a subtle fat loss aid!):

"Oral ingestion of forskolin (250 mg of 10% forskolin extract twice a day) for a 12-week period was shown to favorably alter body composition while concurrently increasing bone mass and serum free testosterone levels in overweight and obese men. The results indicate that forskolin is a possible therapeutic agent for the management and treatment of obesity."

Source:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16129715

Forskolin can be found in 95% form (stronger than the study), in Better Body Sports C-Bolic.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Where is ATD found naturally?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.ergo-log.com/atd.html


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dazzza said:


> http://www.ergo-log.com/atd.html


Oh i was not even talking about its effects. Just the fact that its claimed to be natural.......i want to know which tree i can find it growing on that's all.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

masturbation is probably the best natty booster there is :lol:

failing that D-aspartic acid seems to be en vogue at the moment.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh i was not even talking about its effects. Just the fact that its claimed to be natural.......i want to know which tree i can find it growing on that's all.


Aah, well i couldn't find any reference.


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

better off saving your money, i have tried a few test boosters and they didnt do jack, only thing they did is empty my wallet lol


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

fatwad- how old you mate? was everything else in place(training/nutrition/rest/supps) for you to see results? these boosters aren't magic wands, but they can help if everything else is in place, in my experience.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

aveit said:


> cheers for the replies chaps...im not looking to go down the road of AAS(at the mo im adamant i wont but never say never) ,at 33 years old just looking to boost my test naturally and hopefully get a little gain from them.
> 
> Also if i did get something like taura test or gaspari novedex would you stack them with anything else to get the maximum from them.
> 
> echo i tried to pm you but couldnt it wouldnt let me .


Hi, don't know why you can't PM mate (maybe something to do with the new forum?), try emailing [email protected] and I'l get back to you tomorrow when I'm back to work!


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

im 26 and my routine was down to a t, but i wasnt expecting anything from them really.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

fatwad said:


> im 26 and my routine was down to a t, but i wasnt expecting anything from them really.


at 26, im not surprised. though it may have been due to other factors.


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

only thing that did work was d aspartic acid, quality suppliment


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

D-Aspartic acid products are probably worth a go - some studies show a decent rise in natural test in the short term, although have not seen any info about whether the effects are continuous or if the body eventually compensates by lowering its own test production or starts aromatising/binding up more. Many people seem to rate the stuff though, so looks promising.

This is the main problem with 'natural' test boosters that the bodys feedback mechanisms normally just kick in after a short while and rebalances you back to a normal level of test - or the products only work if you take them when you are low on test but dont raise it anymore once your levels are normal.


----------



## matt2002_uk (Nov 29, 2010)

I've read a lot that test boosters are only worth taking during PCT or if you have a money-printing machine.


----------



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

hey Dave i googled tauro test and a link came up on a thread by you......you can deff see good results mate , would you reccommend stacking it with shreddabull as you did?.

im stuck inbetween cutt or bulk at the mo , think i might wait till after xmas and do a seriuos cutt, but deffo going to get some tauro on payday.

also mate what type of training was you doing ie full bods/splits


----------



## Peter VI (Nov 9, 2010)

aveit said:


> hi chaps
> 
> just been looking at maybe gettin some natural test boosters, just wondering if anyone has tried , reccomend any of them or are they just a waste of money .
> 
> cheers j


I usually go for tribulus terrestris (just make sure its a high-quality tribulus standarized to contain at least 80% total saponins and 40% protodioscin). on a training day i take 700mg with breakfast and 700mg 30-60 min before training.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

aveit said:


> hey Dave i googled tauro test and a link came up on a thread by you......you can deff see good results mate , would you reccommend stacking it with shreddabull as you did?.
> 
> im stuck inbetween cutt or bulk at the mo , think i might wait till after xmas and do a seriuos cutt, but deffo going to get some tauro on payday.
> 
> also mate what type of training was you doing ie full bods/splits


If you're looking to cut, go for tauro + shredabull. For bulking anabolic designs have a new combo coming out very soon which looks awesome.

My training was as follows:

Workout 1 - Monday & Thursday (Legs, Chest, Abs)

- Squats - 5 x 8

- Leg Extension - 5 x 12

- Leg Curls - 5 x 8-10

- Calf Raises - 5 x 15

- Bench Press - 5 x 5-8

- Bent Arm Dumbell Flyes - 5 x 10

- Sit Ups Knees Bent - 200 reps

- Leg Raises Knees Bent - 200 reps

- Wrist Curl - 5 x 15

Workout 2 - Shoulders, Back, Arms, Abs Calves

- Barbell Press Behind Neck - 5 x 8

- Side Lat Raises - 5 x 8-10

- Chin Ups Behind Neck - 60 reps, as many sets as you need

- Bent Over Barbell Row - 5 x 12

- Standing Barbell Curl - 5 x 8, 8, 6, 6, 6

- Seated Dumbell Curl - 5 x 8

- Restricted Incline Dumbell Curl - 5 x 10

- Standing French Press W/barbell behind neck - 5 x 12

- Skulls - 5 x 10-12

- Same as the other one

- Wrist Curls - 5 x 15

Its from arnolds 'education of a bodybuilder' book and I was doing one cardio/circuit session on top of this per week


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Heavy squats


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

Crazy workouts Echo....

How long do these workout's take you, echo?

even with 1 minute rest periods, your looking at a minimum of 90 mins?

Iain


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

iain1668 said:


> Crazy workouts Echo....
> 
> How long do these workout's take you, echo?
> 
> ...


Haha yeah between 60-90mins, the weight is lower though obviously. When training to lose weight I just want the workout to be intense and with those ones I'm sweating after 5-10mins so thats perfect for me especially when its cold lol.

Oh and rest periods are as short as possible - aim for 30sec but obviously on some of the bigger moves you need longer.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh and by the way I'm called dave lol


----------



## Bigkev2010 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have told to try Triazole & Activate Xtreme has anyone tried either of these products, im 35 so should make a difference

Before anyone says try everything else I wont be trying anything like these until May / June then I will have been training hard for 18 months and want to take training to the next level without using PH just yet.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Women always worked for me


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Coop said:


> Heavy squats


This guy knows his stuff..this is very true

Reps


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I used Diesel test HC, noticed more spots, oily skin, more agressive and libido was high, but in terms of muscle growth, hard to tell really.


----------



## skaman007 (Oct 10, 2008)

Bigkev2010 said:


> I have told to try Triazole & Activate Xtreme has anyone tried either of these products, im 35 so should make a difference
> 
> Before anyone says try everything else I wont be trying anything like these until May / June then I will have been training hard for 18 months and want to take training to the next level without using PH just yet.


no test booster will take your training to a new level...........best used as part of pct or just after pct .....most of them only increase libido.......the best by far on the market is needtobuildmuscles hcgenerate but its pricey at 60 quid ......i use sustain alpha in and after pct to help with libdio and general mood.


----------



## mootonandy (Jan 29, 2011)

aveit said:


> hi chaps
> 
> just been looking at maybe gettin some natural test boosters, just wondering if anyone has tried , reccomend any of them or are they just a waste of money .
> 
> cheers j


I have used activate extreme and I definately felt higher libido when I was on it, it must have been because of higher test becuase it's only really higher test that can do that in males. It is well respected on the american forums, other well respected ones are bioforge and t-bol. I am going to try the activate/triazole stack next. There is some good info on the best natural test boosters on this site http://besttestosteroneboosters.com/


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Bigkev2010 said:


> I have told to try Triazole & Activate Xtreme has anyone tried either of these products, im 35 so should make a difference
> 
> Before anyone says try everything else I wont be trying anything like these until May / June then I will have been training hard for 18 months and want to take training to the next level without using PH just yet.


We've had excellent feedback from that stack, myself and the owner of Predator have used Triazole and really enjoyed it  More of a strength and lean mass improvement as opposed to libido, but I'd certainly use again.


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

I have been using D-aspartic acid with some good results


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Randy Watson said:


> I have been using D-aspartic acid with some good results


Also a good product, was it Testforce?


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

UKStrength said:


> Also a good product, was it Testforce?


Yes it was testforce i gained 6lbs over 5 weeks.

Honestly i was expecting nothing since it was cheap, strength up weight up.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Randy Watson said:


> I have been using D-aspartic acid with some good results





Randy Watson said:


> Yes it was testforce i gained 6lbs over 5 weeks.
> 
> Honestly i was expecting nothing since it was cheap, strength up weight up.


Good to hear. Glad you liked it.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Same here, pleased that you enjoyed it


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

So is DAA best taken as part of a product or in pure format?

cheers.


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

I know Testforce has something called Sarcosine(Sp?) in it which i think helps the uptake of it, i think Henryv or UK Strength could tell you more though.


----------



## mootonandy (Jan 29, 2011)

Testforce/Activate Extreme/Triazole is supposed to be the ultimate natural test booster stack. I'm going to try it when I have the chance. Androbolix was a good one that I did without stacking it with anything too.


----------



## billious (Jan 29, 2011)

LA Muscle Norateen Heavyweight II Was pretty impressed with the results after only 3 weeks


----------



## ISurfNudeBrah (Jan 11, 2011)

Test Drive(natty test booster) and Propadrol EP(AI/Test Booster incorporating D-AA) are 2 great test boosters to look into.

I stacked them together and had very good results. Felt awesome in the gym and endurance was boosted a ton, hit several PRs. Leaned out nicely, and libido was insane.


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

ISurfNudeBrah said:


> Test Drive(natty test booster) and *Propadrol EP(AI*/Test Booster incorporating D-AA) are 2 great test boosters to look into.
> 
> I stacked them together and had very good results. Felt awesome in the gym and endurance was boosted a ton, hit several PRs. Leaned out nicely, and libido was insane.


Anyone who plans to compete as a natural in the UK i would avoid the above product in bold.

Just a heads up as the thread was called natural test booster, and i think the above contains a banned substance.

submitted with respect, Iain


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

iain1668 said:


> Anyone who plans to compete as a natural in the UK i would avoid the above product in bold.
> 
> Just a heads up as the thread was called natural test booster, and i think the above contains a banned substance.
> 
> submitted with respect, Iain


I think AIs are banned as a class in many sporting federations, in which case you would be correct. You may be confusing propadrol EP with the original propadrol though, which contained a PH (steroid precursor).


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Being a non-steroid user I'd like to know what are the main differences between nat test boosters and steroids themselves? Also a few posts here saying that its pointless to use nat test boosters being under the age of 30?


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

On The Rise said:


> Being a non-steroid user I'd like to know what are the main differences between nat test boosters and steroids themselves? Also a few posts here saying that its pointless to use nat test boosters being under the age of 30?


A very complex question, but basically "natural" test boosters tend to raise your endogenous (natural) testosterone levels (often by lowering estrogen levels). Steroids effectively replace your natural testosterone with an exogenous (outside) source of steroid hormones.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK thanks that makes sense. What about the question about it being pretty useless to anyone under the age of 30ish?


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

On The Rise said:


> OK thanks that makes sense. What about the question about it being pretty useless to anyone under the age of 30ish?


It's an opinion. There's no shortage of those on the internet.


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

henryv said:


> I think AIs are banned as a class in many sporting federations, in which case you would be correct. You may be confusing propadrol EP with the original propadrol though, which contained a PH (steroid precursor).


Thanks Henry. I never say things are definitely banned not my place to do so.

I agree with you in that AI are banned full stop, and the supplement Propadrol contains one.

Just to be safe if anyone is wanting to step on stage, contact the appropriate drugs officer for official answer.

thanks Henry for input.

Iain


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> OK thanks that makes sense. What about the question about it being pretty useless to anyone under the age of 30ish?


this would be a general rule of thumb, but not exact for all. it is one that i generally use when asked by members.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Zma or DAA for nats, But you then need to control Estrogen


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

control Estrogen on ZMA?


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

James s said:


> So if I took testforce 2 I would need to run an Estrogen blocker ?


No you wouldn't. But some people choose to, it may well raise test even further than either would solo.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Regarding the 'under 30' thing I'm 25 and notice quite a difference with tauro test - not sure if I may just respond well to this (low natural test maybe) but while I understand the sentiment 30 isn't set in stone and is more a convenience than anything.


----------



## c-daw (Mar 11, 2011)

Is any of the ingredients used in tauro test banned from the IOC?

And if I take it, will it prevent me from joining the forces/showing up in tests once in? And will an 18 year old see much benefit from test boosters, I've heard not.

Thanks

Chris


----------

